# starting a dirty kid cover band



## sofarfromhome (Jul 23, 2015)

Starting a band called Dirty Girl Drunk! (originally White Girl Wasted)
I'm thinking of making it a dirty kid cover band. like, taking songs but changing the lyrics to them to make them fit the dirty kid lifestyle (or something like that). i also have a bunch of original songs that I've written so, that's cool.
also gonna do a Christmas album because i really want to get a bunch of stinky fuckers together and go Caroling. we've already written The 12 days of Dirty Kid Christmas haha. (Scwhilly night instead of silent night)
so, anyone want to join this band and hit the road with me?
anyone got any suggestions of songs to cover?
I'm gonna start a YouTube channel, so stay tuned for that.
I've got friends who want in on this but they want to save up money for a van, so I'm gonna kickstart this while they get a van. i busk anyways, so at least now I've got a cool band name and just start calling it a band ha


----------



## sofarfromhome (Jul 23, 2015)

posted the band poster and the 12 days of dirty kid christmas


----------



## sofarfromhome (Jul 23, 2015)

12 days of dirty kid christmas


----------



## iamwhatiam (Jul 23, 2015)

Love your idea of a dirty kid cover band! I love writing spoof lyrics to cover songs. Just for kicks, here's one I just wrote up tonight that can be sung to "Santa Claus Is Coming To Town". Feel free to use it or embellish upon it if you like...haha
..........................................
Yer loiter'n about
gettin' drunk and high,
The fuzz shows up
and yer wonderin' why?

New laws implemented
in town...

Well, you need to piss
but nowhere'll suffice,
Try'n do it in public
and yer rollin' the dice,

For a...
Free tour of the courthouse
downtown...
-------------------------
Chorus:
They'll rouse you when yer sleepin,
They'll frisk and run yer name,
Profiling and harassing,
And the next night's more the same,
-------------------------
Oh!
Been travelin for days
and tired as fuck,
So ya sit on the sidewalk
tryin'a spange up a buck,

But there's a no sit/lie
law in town,

Wanna dumpster a meal?
Wanna hold down a squat?
Do whatever you feel
But, just don't you get caught,

When the law's patrolling
the town!


----------



## Kal (Jul 23, 2015)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 23, 2015)

I'd love to be in a band. 

But I have zilch musical talent.


----------



## sofarfromhome (Jul 23, 2015)

Andrea Van Scoyoc said:


> I'd love to be in a band.
> 
> But I have zilch musical talent.


that's a crock of shit. get a washboard


----------



## Kal (Jul 23, 2015)

Hey be nice to Andrea.


----------



## Andrea Van Scoyoc (Jul 23, 2015)

Kal said:


> Hey be nice to Andrea.



You're sweet, Kal.

But, that's what the "ignore" button is for.


----------



## sofarfromhome (Jul 23, 2015)

personally, i believe everyone and anyone has musical talent, they just need to pick an instrument and spend time on it


----------

